# ¡¡4.000!! ¡Felicidades, Tío Hiro!



## Namarne

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES 

Y MUY RISUEÑAS 

AL GRAN TÍO HIRO* ​

Felicidades por esa cifra espléndida, 4.000 posts, Tío Hiro. 
Y muchas gracias por tu sentido del humor, único, bondadoso, impagable. 
¡Un abrazo con todo mi aprecio! 
¡¡¡Y 4.000 carcajadas, y las que vengan!!! 
(Para construir el Gran Templo a la Risa Feliz.)  

Jordi
Barcelona, España 
(Te mando una foto de esto, antes de que caiga...)


----------



## krolaina

¡¡LA SEGUNDA, LA SEGUNDA!!

MUCHAS FELICIDADES HIROOOOOOO!!!! Son siempre tan interesantes tus hilos, tus comentarios, tus aportes que mereces una felicitación por todo lo alto! Nos haces pensar (que de vez en cuando está bien), nos haces reír y disfrutar con tus sugerencias y, lo que es más importante, nos enseñas muchísimas cosas de esa maravilla de tierra que tienes. Muchísimas gracias. Enhorabuena por los 4000 y por ese dominio del español, se nota que te encanta y que lo vives.
Un abrazo fuerte.

(Nami, qué bien sales en la foto...jeje).


----------



## Rayines

*Yeep.....¡¡Felicidades por los 4000, Hiro!! *
​


----------



## lamartus

*¡Felicidades Hiro!*


Siempre es un placer echarte una mano (aunque a veces nos lo pongas realmente difícil ). Gracias por compartir tus dudas y sugerencias ¡nos haces aprender un montón!


Un abrazo​


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias, Buenos deseos de mis queridos tres foreros !
¿Van a darme felicidades 3.997 foreros más después de las 
vacaciones ? Tendría una explosión 
de mi ordenador que no es para el profesional !!
Me da mucho miedo. 

Estoy bien de salud !!  Estoy dispuesto a morir para
la patria combatiendo contra nuestros enemigos pero
no quería dedicar mi vida al fugu !!

Viví para contarte una experiencia !!

Mirad!!

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/fugu-es.html

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/osaka-suigetsu.html

No he pulido mis articulos. En la segunda quincena de febrero,
Tendré una operación de los ojos de cataratas !!
Mientras tanto, habrá muchos errores tipográficos.

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Rayines

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Muchas gracias, Buenos deseos de mis queridos tres *¡cuatro!* foreros !


----------



## romarsan

FELICIDADES   HIRO

Es un placer coincidir contigo
Me encanta participar en tus hilos
He visto que tu traes a la fiesta comida típica de Japón, así que yo, para no ser menos traigo una
paella

Ahora que vayan trayendo las bebidas y ya tenemos la fiesta preparada

Sigue siendo así de natural y divertido

Besos
Rosalía​


----------



## Fernita

*Muchas felicitaciones Hiro. Admiro tu constancia para aprender ...y tu habilidad para ponernos en aprietos.  *
*A veces hasta me haces pensar si sé hablar mi propio idioma. Siempre se aprende algo contigo.*

*Espero que tu operación salga muy bien para vernos cada vez mejor!*

*Con todo cariño,*
*Fernita.*


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias, Feimita,

¡Mil perdones por haberos puesto en aprietos! 

Las risas que os envioi son las únicas compensaciones mias!


http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/nenga-2008.html


Tío Hiro




Fernita said:


> *Muchas felicitaciones Hiro. Admiro tu constancia para aprender ...y tu habilidad para ponernos en aprietos.  *
> *A veces hasta me haces pensar si sé hablar mi propio idioma. Siempre se aprende algo contigo.*
> 
> *Espero que tu operación salga muy bien para vernos cada vez mejor!*
> 
> *Con todo cariño,*
> *Fernita.*


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, Namarne !!

Quisiera superarte en el concurso duro de risas.

Creo poder ganar el campeonato !!

http://www.geocities.jp/general_sasaki/nenga-2008.html

saludos de Navidad 

God bless you !!!

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## chics

Felicidades, Hiro, y muchas gracias por tus 4.000 aportes, todos tan interesantes, que nos hacen pensar, reir, aprender...


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

chics said:


> Felicidades, Hiro, y muchas gracias por tus 4.000 aportes, todos tan interesantes, que nos hacen pensar, reir, aprender...


 

Muchas gracias, 

Intento a batir el récord hasta el fin del año 2008 con 
2.000 posteos más , si me sale bien la operación de cataratas
en los ojos. Si quedo ciego, ya no puedo escrbir más.

Entonces, haré el papel de masajista Ichi en algunas películas.
¿Habéis visto algunas películas del masajista Ichi.? El actor
Katsu Shintaro murió hace algún tiempo. No se ha 
encontrado un sustituto bueno !!

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Hiro, llegué tarde pero llegué....
Eres muy particular, y con un sentido del humor muy negro... te confieso, que  a veces temo no entender lo que preguntas...o que no me entiendas la intenciónm...
pero de verdad que es un placer tenerte aqui en el Foro. 

Besos
Rosangelus


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*おめでとうございます -*​(Espero que esto signifique de verdad lo que quiero decir

*¡Felicidades!

*​Un beso,
Martine


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Cintia&Martine said:


> *おめでとうございます -*​​(Espero que esto signifique de verdad lo que quiero decir
> 
> *¡Felicidades!*​
> ​Un beso,
> Martine


 
Gracias, Cintia

Tú sabes que el número 4 (shi ) es de mal augurio, pero no
puedo saltar al número 7. En el año que viene, enviaré 3.000 
posteos más. 

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## UVA-Q

Hola Hiro, ¡muchas felicidades! no he coincidido mucho contigo en línea. Tus posts son muy divertidos e interesantes,  espero seguir contando con ellos, verás que esa operación te deja los ojos como nuevos.

Un abrazo  Feliz 2008 a todos!!!


----------



## bb008

*HIRO

FELICIDADES, ERES DE VERDAD GENIAL Y MUY DIVERTIDO

UN ABRAZO FUERTE DESDE VENEZUELA (imagina el calusoro abracito)



*​


----------

